# Courage



## airborne (May 15, 2010)

Courage.

You're a 19 year old kid. 

You're critically wounded and dying in 
the jungle somewhere in the Central Highlands of Viet Nam .


It's November 11, 1967. 

LZ (landing zone) X-ray.

Your unit is outnumbered 8-1 and the enemy fire is so intense, from 100 yards 
away, that your CO (commanding officer) has ordered the MedEvac helicopters to stop coming in. 


You're lying there, listening to the enemy machine guns and you know you're not getting out. 

Your family is half way around the world, 12,000 miles away, and you'll never see them again. 

As the world starts to fade in and out, you know this is the day.

Then - over the machine gun noise - you faintly hear that sound of a helicopter. 

You look up to see a Huey coming in. But ... It doesn't seem real because no MedEvac markings are on it. 

Captain Ed Freeman is coming in for you. 


He's not MedEvac so it's not his job, but he heard the radio call and decided he's flying his Huey down into the machine gun fire anyway.

Even after the MedEvacs were ordered not to come. He's coming anyway.



And he drops it in and sits there in the machine gun fire, as they load 3 of you 
at a time on board. 

Then he flies you up and out through the gunfire to the doctors and nurses 
and safety. 


And, he kept coming back!! 13 more times!! 
Until all the wounded were out. No one knew until the mission was over that the Captain had been hit 4 times in the legs and left arm.


He took 29 of you and your buddies out that day. Some would not have made it without the Captain and his Huey.


Medal of Honor Recipient, Captain Ed Freeman, United States Air Force, 
died last Wednesday at the age of 70, in Boise, Idaho . 


May God Bless and Rest His Soul. 



I bet you didn't hear about this 
hero's passing, but we've sure seen 
a whole bunch about Michael 
Jackson and Tiger Woods.


Medal of Honor 
Winner Captain Ed Freeman


Shame on the American media !!! 


Now ... YOU pass this along to YOUR 
mailing list. Honor this real American. 

Please.


----------



## GunBunnyInaMAB (May 17, 2010)

*I salute Ed Freeman, and all of the other selfless soldiers who did what had to be done in order to save their brothers in arms, in every conflict around the globe.

salute;med;salute;
*


----------



## Bombardier (May 18, 2010)

We will remember you, Captain Ed Freeman 

Rest in Peace


----------



## Eagledriver (Jun 22, 2011)

The date should be 1965, not 1967. This was during the Ia Drang battle.


----------

